# Is anyone using a Nektar Panorama P6 to control popular orchestral sample libraries?



## andyhy (Apr 27, 2022)

I am weighing up whether or not to supplement my old but still functioning 88-key Roland Fantom G8 with a midi keyboard controller like the Nektar Panorama P6. I've seen plenty of demonstrations on the internet of the Nektar P6 integrating with different DAWs as well as controlling soft synths but nothing so far that indicated the mapping of the P6 for popular orchestral sample libraries. For a piece of hardware dating from 2009 my Fantom G8 is still very much at the leading edge having both a huge range of internal sounds plus good external midi features. It has velocity sensitivity, aftertouch, 8 midi control sliders plus 4 midi control knobs, and a piano quality, fully weighted keyboard. Every time I look at modern alternatives I realise I already have most of the midi control they offer in my ageing Fantom G8 not to mention an excellent keybed. I should also mention that several years back I added a Zoom R16 which gives me control of the mixer and 16 tracks in Reaper.

As a Reaper user, unquestionably the Nektar P6 offers more DAW integration than I presently have but I can only find a list of soft synths and effects plugins that have been mapped by Nektar. No string, brass or woodwind libraries are mentioned in their blurb. I wonder if Alan Silvestri really uses the P6 that was seen in front of him in one Youtube video. He didn't seem to be using it at the time.

Perhaps I don't need to change anything but I would appreciate hearing the views of other forum members. Are any of you using the Nektar Panorama P6 or it's cheaper sibling the Panorama T6 for orchestral composition?


----------



## Quasar (Apr 27, 2022)

The T6 has horrible, horrible noisy keys, the back of which thump hard upon release. Avoid. I don't know about the P6.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 27, 2022)

Quasar said:


> The T6 has horrible, horrible noisy keys, the back of which thump hard upon release. Avoid. I don't know about the P6.


I shall take your advice thank you.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 27, 2022)

I have the T4 (the P series is the older version with a mechanical fader) and like Quasar said they are noisy. I don’t use mine to be honest. I got it for the nectarine software, but never really felt comfortable with it. 

I find with Reaper, ReaLearn (if you haven’t checked this out, I would as it is excellent and free and will switch the associations as the plugin changes) does the job great and for certain controllers, DrivenByMoss is also great.

With Cubase (if you also use that) it now has the Midi Remote feature which also looks to do a good job of mapping controls, though I don’t know it is switches the control associations when you switch plugins.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 28, 2022)

Markrs said:


> I have the T4 (the P series is the older version with a mechanical fader) and like Quasar said they are noisy. I don’t use mine to be honest. I got it for the nectarine software, but never really felt comfortable with it.
> 
> I find with Reaper, ReaLearn (if you haven’t checked this out, I would as it is excellent and free and will switch the associations as the plugin changes) does the job great and for certain controllers, DrivenByMoss is also great.
> 
> With Cubase (if you also use that) it now has the Midi Remote feature which also looks to do a good job of mapping controls, though I don’t know it is switches the control associations when you switch plugins.


Very useful to know thank you. I will follow up those suggestions. At present I only use Reaper alongside Dorico. Just added a Stream Deck so will be building hotkeys for Reaper. Must remember to write some music!


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 28, 2022)

A couple of years ago, I've bought a T6 as a replacement for my failing M-AUDIO Axiom. As a REAPER user, I'm quite happy with the above-average integration and the overall build quality of the unit. However, I was never too keen on its keybed. It feels a bit stiff although the aftertouch is very seamless in comparison to many other controllers and workstations I have used over the years.

As a pianist, I wouldn't recommend using Nektar as the only keyboard controller so I also have my trusty Studiologic SL 990 Pro. Over time, I've gotten used to Nektar for most applications outside piano work, but I would probably prefer a bit lighter touch when working with synths.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 28, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> A couple of years ago, I've bought a T6 as a replacement for my failing M-AUDIO Axiom. As a REAPER user, I'm quite happy with the above-average integration and the overall build quality of the unit. However, I was never too keen on its keybed. It feels a bit stiff although the aftertouch is very seamless in comparison to many other controllers and workstations I have used over the years.
> 
> As a pianist, I wouldn't recommend using Nektar as the only keyboard controller so I also have my trusty Studiologic SL 990 Pro. Over time, I've gotten used to Nektar for most applications outside piano work, but I would probably prefer a bit lighter touch when working with synths.


That's intetesting. Do you use the T6 with any orchestral libraries and if so have Nektar mapped any of them or is that something you've done for yourself??


----------



## bosone (Apr 28, 2022)

I have P6 but rarely use it as an extensive controller for my VSTi.
But I would say you can map it in every conceivable way, so i suppose it may work perfectly in any situation.
you can have multiple programs, quikly load them and the layout of faders and encoders is good.

I'm very satisfied by the P6 but I'm not a pianist and a very poor keyboardist!


----------



## TomislavEP (Apr 28, 2022)

andyhy said:


> That's intetesting. Do you use the T6 with any orchestral libraries and if so have Nektar mapped any of them or is that something you've done for yourself??


I mostly do this by myself as needed. However, many products from NI and SA that I use seem to be mapped out of the box, incl. the libraries running in Spitfire Player. I don't use Nektarine inside my DAW though but strictly in a standalone mode for practice, trying out ideas, jamming, etc.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 28, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I mostly do this by myself as needed. However, many products from NI and SA that I use seem to be mapped out of the box, incl. the libraries running in Spitfire Player. I don't use Nektarine inside my DAW though but strictly in a standalone mode for practice, trying out ideas, jamming, etc.


Excellent. Exactly what I needed to know thank you.


----------



## andyhy (Apr 28, 2022)

bosone said:


> I have P6 but rarely use it as an extensive controller for my VSTi.
> But I would say you can map it in every conceivable way, so i suppose it may work perfectly in any situation.
> you can have multiple programs, quikly load them and the layout of faders and encoders is good.
> 
> I'm very satisfied by the P6 but I'm not a pianist and a very poor keyboardist!


That's helpful thank you. Frankly I'm still a bit on the fence about buying a P6. I was going to sell my ancient Roland Fantom G8 and use the proceeds to buy the P6 but I love the Fantom keyboard and midi controls so much that if I were to go for a P6 it would be used alongside the Fantom to provide more integration with Reaper and my mix of Spitfire, OT and CS libraries. As you mention not using the P6, what is your main midi keyboard controller?


----------



## bosone (Apr 29, 2022)

andyhy said:


> That's helpful thank you. Frankly I'm still a bit on the fence about buying a P6. I was going to sell my ancient Roland Fantom G8 and use the proceeds to buy the P6 but I love the Fantom keyboard and midi controls so much that if I were to go for a P6 it would be used alongside the Fantom to provide more integration with Reaper and my mix of Spitfire, OT and CS libraries. As you mention not using the P6, what is your main midi keyboard controller?


i'm actually using P6 as a keyboard, very satisfied about it, but rarely use the controllers onboards because I don't have so many needs to realtime midi controlling.
i'm basically using some faders to control some volumes in my mixer (but NOT to mix tracks) - mainly the main output volume, metronome volume and, when relevant, microphone recording volume.

i also a have an old korg nanocontroller with the 9 faders that i'm using for the same purpose.

I spent time to automate effects and automation in my daw but honestly rarely use it :D


----------



## bosone (Apr 29, 2022)

when i was buying the p6 the other choice was the NI Komplete Kontrol S61 but it was more expensive. years later, after getting komplete 13ultimate update later on, i regret not having chose it because i suppose the integration with NI software would be excellent...


----------



## Justin L. Franks (Apr 29, 2022)

I have a P6. It's a good controller, and the DAW integration with the major DAW's is quite nice (especially since it's pretty old, released all the way back in 2012).

The keybed is rather noisy though as others have mentioned. The 100 mm motorized fader _*was*_ pretty cool, but the one on mine failed about two years after I got it. It still works as a manual fader though, including the touch sensitivity.


----------



## Markrs (Apr 29, 2022)

Durability can be another issue with Nektar. One of the endless encoder pots has gone on mine with very little use. I remember seeing posts on Reaper forum of others mentioning them not being particularly durable.


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> A couple of years ago, I've bought a T6 as a replacement for my failing M-AUDIO Axiom. As a REAPER user, I'm quite happy with the above-average integration and the overall build quality of the unit. However, I was never too keen on its keybed. It feels a bit stiff although the aftertouch is very seamless in comparison to many other controllers and workstations I have used over the years.
> 
> As a pianist, I wouldn't recommend using Nektar as the only keyboard controller so I also have my trusty Studiologic SL 990 Pro. Over time, I've gotten used to Nektar for most applications outside piano work, but I would probably prefer a bit lighter touch when working with synths.


That seems to be the perfect answer which is why I think I'll keep my ageing Fantom G8 even if I buy the Nektar sometime.


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

Markrs said:


> Durability can be another issue with Nektar. One of the endless encoder pots has gone on mine with very little use. I remember seeing posts on Reaper forum of others mentioning them not being particularly durable.


Not a good sign I agree but I guess that's reflected in the price. Do you know where they're manufactured?


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

bosone said:


> when i was buying the p6 the other choice was the NI Komplete Kontrol S61 but it was more expensive. years later, after getting komplete 13ultimate update later on, i regret not having chose it because i suppose the integration with NI software would be excellent...


I did consider that option but these days I only use Kontakt for Symphobia 1 & 2, CS series, Shreddage 3 Hydra, SSS and SCS. All my other sample libraries use the players of other developers like Spitfire and OT so I wouldn't get the full value out of a KK keyboard.


----------



## method1 (May 8, 2022)

Add the P1 to your existing setup, you get the part that Nektar is good at (control) without the average-at-best keybed.

Nektar hasn't added to the list of pre-mapped instruments for a long time, but adding your own setups to the p1 is very straightforward.


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

Justin L. Franks said:


> I have a P6. It's a good controller, and the DAW integration with the major DAW's is quite nice (especially since it's pretty old, released all the way back in 2012).
> 
> The keybed is rather noisy though as others have mentioned. The 100 mm motorized fader _*was*_ pretty cool, but the one on mine failed about two years after I got it. It still works as a manual fader though, including the touch sensitivity.


Your experience with the P6 seems very similar to other comments here. Certainly if I did take the plunge and buy one I would hold on to my trusty Fantom G8.


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

Grateful for the responses to my question. Thanks everyone.


----------



## scoplunk (May 8, 2022)

One of the best kept secrets around is the fact that you can replace the keyboard on the P6 for $75. I replaced mine last year. The new keyboard is much quieter and easier to control. Would I want to record a serious piano part with it? No. But, it's fine for most other parts and I actually like the semi-weighted feel and have no problem playing synth or organ parts on it. 

I never had much success with the whole "mapped parameters for every plug in" workflow. I find it hard to remember where each parameter is mapped and most plug ins have so many parameters that it becomes ridiculous trying to keep track of all of them. Instead, for the orchestral libraries, I find it easier to map the controls I use the most and save those to different sets for individual developers. Plus, I try to map the same controllers to the same parameters for every developer. So, CC 1 is always dynamics, CC 11 is expression, CC 21 is vibrato depth, etc. That way, I can have one basic master set that takes care of most of my normal controller needs and even allows for some special assignments that only work for particular controllers. For instance, I have one knob assigned to change finger position only for Opus strings. Since there are 16 knobs, 10 sliders and knobs and pads for days on the front panel, you can program a lot of stuff in a set. 

I did have a problem with my display, but Nektar was wonderful about getting me everything I needed to get a new display put in and get the P6 back up and running. My experiences with their tech support have been great. But honestly, I think I could make do with the 8 faders and 4 knobs on the Fantom, especially if you can save different controller sets. Plus, you like the keyboard, so unless you really feel that you need a boat load of simultaneously available controllers, I'm not sure you need something as comprehensive as the P6. I love mine, but I don't have anything else with a big number of programmable knobs and faders, so that's the main attraction for me.


----------



## andyhy (May 8, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> One of the best kept secrets around is the fact that you can replace the keyboard on the P6 for $75. I replaced mine last year. The new keyboard is much quieter and easier to control. Would I want to record a serious piano part with it? No. But, it's fine for most other parts and I actually like the semi-weighted feel and have no problem playing synth or organ parts on it.
> 
> I never had much success with the whole "mapped parameters for every plug in" workflow. I find it hard to remember where each parameter is mapped and most plug ins have so many parameters that it becomes ridiculous trying to keep track of all of them. Instead, for the orchestral libraries, I find it easier to map the controls I use the most and save those to different sets for individual developers. Plus, I try to map the same controllers to the same parameters for every developer. So, CC 1 is always dynamics, CC 11 is expression, CC 21 is vibrato depth, etc. That way, I can have one basic master set that takes care of most of my normal controller needs and even allows for some special assignments that only work for particular controllers. For instance, I have one knob assigned to change finger position only for Opus strings. Since there are 16 knobs, 10 sliders and knobs and pads for days on the front panel, you can program a lot of stuff in a set.
> 
> I did have a problem with my display, but Nektar was wonderful about getting me everything I needed to get a new display put in and get the P6 back up and running. My experiences with their tech support have been great. But honestly, I think I could make do with the 8 faders and 4 knobs on the Fantom, especially if you can save different controller sets. Plus, you like the keyboard, so unless you really feel that you need a boat load of simultaneously available controllers, I'm not sure you need something as comprehensive as the P6. I love mine, but I don't have anything else with a big number of programmable knobs and faders, so that's the main attraction for me.


Sound advice, thank you.


----------



## bosone (May 9, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> One of the best kept secrets around is the fact that you can replace the keyboard on the P6 for $75. I replaced mine last year. The new keyboard is much quieter and easier to control. Would I want to record a serious piano part with it? No. But, it's fine for most other parts and I actually like the semi-weighted feel and have no problem playing synth or organ parts on it.


Could you please give me some more details?


----------



## scoplunk (May 9, 2022)

Panorama P6 replacement keybed


Replacement keybed for Panorama P6 (61 note). The keybed features 2nd gen design improvements as well as UV protection. Installation instructions can be found here. Watch Nektar Panorama user Dave Dickens replace a P6 keybed on You Tube. Weight: 17.4 lb Disclaimer: image is of complete assembled...




support.nektartech.com


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 9, 2022)

FWIW, I decoupled the keyboard and controller functions because it's really tough to find a keyboard with nice action and also an adequate set of controls.

For a few years now I am using a Yahama P-90 digital piano as my main MIDI controller (nice key action), and a Nektar Panorama P1 as a MIDI CC controller.


----------



## andyhy (May 9, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> FWIW, I decoupled the keyboard and controller functions because it's really tough to find a keyboard with nice action and also an adequate set of controls.
> 
> For a few years now I am using a Yahama P-90 digital piano as my main MIDI controller (nice key action), and a Nektar Panorama P1 as a MIDI CC controller.


Sounds like quite a good compromise. I'm still curious to know how well that works with say Spitfire or OT orchestral products. All the videos I've watched focus on integration with synthesizer plugins.


----------



## method1 (May 9, 2022)

andyhy said:


> Sounds like quite a good compromise. I'm still curious to know how well that works with say Spitfire or OT orchestral products. All the videos I've watched focus on integration with synthesizer plugins.


It depends what the player exposes to the DAW, the spitfire player exposes all of it's controls and the P1 assigns them to various knobs etc, SINE doesn't expose anything and requires a manual approach.


----------



## andyhy (May 9, 2022)

method1 said:


> It depends what the player exposes to the DAW, the spitfire player exposes all of it's controls and the P1 assigns them to various knobs etc, SINE doesn't expose anything and requires a manual approach.


I have a lot of OT SINE products so that's a pity. I guess it's because SINE offers more freedom to change keyswitches although I tend to use tbe default positions or even CC control to select articulations. Tbh I'm exploring adding midi functionality to my Stream Deck xl. I have basic transport and mixer control sorted already and hope to add artiiculation switching soon.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 9, 2022)

andyhy said:


> Sounds like quite a good compromise. I'm still curious to know how well that works with say Spitfire or OT orchestral products. All the videos I've watched focus on integration with synthesizer plugins.


Well, the P1 has an 'internal' mode - where basically every pot, fader, or button can be assigned a MIDI CC (or other MIDI message). 

So in that way, it can pretty much work with any library. I've found it very useful.


----------



## stonzthro (May 9, 2022)

Alan Silvestri uses (or at least used) one - they must at least work well enough to write Avengers music and such...


----------



## scoplunk (May 9, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Well, the P1 has an 'internal' mode - where basically every pot, fader, or button can be assigned a MIDI CC (or other MIDI message).
> 
> So in that way, it can pretty much work with any library. I've found it very useful.


This is the mode I almost always use. If the controls in the plug in can be mapped to any CC, it's not too hard to get the most important controls in different developer's plug ins all attached to the same sliders and knobs so the behavior is consistent. Since I'm naturally lazy, I like to have the same knobs and sliders controlling the same things as much as possible to make it easy to remember.


----------



## Pier (May 10, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> This is the mode I almost always use. If the controls in the plug in can be mapped to any CC, it's not too hard to get the most important controls in different developer's plug ins all attached to the same sliders and knobs so the behavior is consistent. Since I'm naturally lazy, I like to have the same knobs and sliders controlling the same things as much as possible to make it easy to remember.


In most DAWs these days you can have some sort of automapping configured.

Basically the idea is you have 8 knobs (each with its own fixed CC) and then the DAW automatically maps it to some plugin parameters that you have configured before hand.

So for example when I use Zebra or Hive my 8 knobs are always the XYs parameters but when using PhasePlant these are mapped to the macros. Or when using The Legend knob 1 is the filter cutoff, knob 2 is resonance, etc. A big plus is that with this approach you can see in the DAW itself what each knob does.

I've used these type of mapping in Live and Bitwig and I would never go back to old CC manual mapping. Cubase has quick controls which basically do the same thing. And with v12 it's very easy to configure the knobs that automatically map to the quick controls.

Komplete Kontrol does something similar, although AFAIK it only works with NKS compatible plugins, it requires you to load plugins inside KK which sucks, and I think this only works with NI controllers. Nektar has Nektarine which serves a similar purpose, but again it sucks you have to load VSTs inside another host.

A while back I wrote this little tutorial on how to set it up with Live.

Of course if you're using Spitfire audio exclusively this might not make sense since you know CC1, CC11, etc, always do the same thing.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 26, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> Panorama P6 replacement keybed
> 
> 
> Replacement keybed for Panorama P6 (61 note). The keybed features 2nd gen design improvements as well as UV protection. Installation instructions can be found here. Watch Nektar Panorama user Dave Dickens replace a P6 keybed on You Tube. Weight: 17.4 lb Disclaimer: image is of complete assembled...
> ...


Do you feel you need to replace it even on a new keyboard? on the link above it says it's a second gen version with improvements (doesn't say which one, but you seem to imply there's benefits?). Just purchased the p6 and wondering if this one is the same or really pro ide improvements.


----------



## scoplunk (Nov 26, 2022)

No, I think you're already good with a new P6. Mine is pretty old, so I had the original keyboard.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 26, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> No, I think you're already good with a new P6. Mine is pretty old, so I had the original keyboard.


Make sense. Let's hope it's not one the store didn't have it in their backstore for years. . Can't wait to have it though. Sure it's gonna be a solid improvement over my old m-audio keystation 88es


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

I just learned by accident from another thread that I'm still using an outdated version of Nektarine. I have forgotten that you need to log in to your Nektartech account to get the newer version. The latest update (2.5) supposedly brings a plethora of new features and improvements. Looking forward to trying it out. 

I don't use Nektarine on every instrument track in my DAW, but rather as a standalone for practicing, jamming, and trying out ideas and sounds. It recognizes most of my VIs and plugins out of the box.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> I just learned by accident from another thread that I'm still using an outdated version of Nektarine. I have forgotten that you need to log in to your Nektartech account to get the newer version. The latest update (2.5) supposedly brings a plethora of new features and improvements. Looking forward to trying it out.
> 
> I don't use Nektarine on every instrument track in my DAW, but rather as a standalone for practicing, jamming, and trying out ideas and sounds. It recognizes most of my VIs and plugins out of the box.


Oh. So in order to benefit from all the DAW integration we need to use that plugin on each tracks? Much like Komplete Kontrol on their Kontrol keyboards? I hope not as I'm not sure I'd be a fan of having everything going through such plugin. And it would mean ton of works as all my tracks are saved as track preset already and I have tons of them. Don't se myself starting over again ..


----------



## TomislavEP (Nov 27, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Oh. So in order to benefit from all the DAW integration we need to use that plugin on each tracks? Much like Komplete Kontrol on their Kontrol keyboards?


Yes; at least that is the idea. I also don't like having this extra wrapper so I'm not using Nektarine in such a manner. The integration files for REAPER work just fine for me.


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Oh. So in order to benefit from all the DAW integration we need to use that plugin on each tracks? Much like Komplete Kontrol on their Kontrol keyboards? I hope not as I'm not sure I'd be a fan of having everything going through such plugin. And it would mean ton of works as all my tracks are saved as track preset already and I have tons of them. Don't se myself starting over again ..


I think it depends on the DAW.

In Live and Bitwig I think the Nektar controllers can automap to the macros without having to use Nektarine to host the plugins. Maybe in Cubase the same can happen with quick controls.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 27, 2022)

Pier said:


> I think it depends on the DAW.
> 
> In Live and Bitwig I think the Nektar controllers can automap to the macros without having to use Nektarine to host the plugins. Maybe in Cubase the same can happen with quick controls.


Thanks. Fingers crossed (I'm using Cubase). I guess I'll find out soon enough.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Nov 27, 2022)

TomislavEP said:


> Yes; at least that is the idea. I also don't like having this extra wrapper so I'm not using Nektarine in such a manner. The integration files for REAPER work just fine for me.


Yeah. I get the reasons why. Still not a fan. That's the main reason I didn't consider komplete control and went for the nektar. Hopefully the nektar will be working better without nektarine in Cubase.


----------



## Pier (Nov 27, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Yeah. I get the reasons why. Still not a fan. That's the main reason I didn't consider komplete control and went for the nektar. Hopefully the nektar will be working better without nektarine in Cubase.


Regardless of the Nektar features, you can map any knobs/faders to the quick controls in Cubase. When you do that, the same knobs would control the QCs of the currently focused device. Same with macros on Live and Bitwig.


----------



## Grizzlymv (Dec 2, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> No, I think you're already good with a new P6. Mine is pretty old, so I had the original keyboard.


well. so I believe mine is from 2012... I mean there's no clear date on the keyboard itself, but on the box, the copyrights are from 2012, and the OS supported is win7. so I don't know, but might be the original keyboard. I feel they could have added a little stripe of something soft on the red band between the band and the keys which would have removed a lot of the plasticky sound when you release the key which end up knocking on that red band. Did you see a big difference between the 2 keybed? kind of hard to know what they improved when all it says is "2nd gen design improvement" 

Edit: Actually I did watch the replacement video and it seems to be the same in terms of key sound. Not clear what got improved, but If that's just for the UV protection then not worth it for now.


----------



## dterry (Dec 2, 2022)

Just fyi if anyone is considering a P1, the faders are low resolution for CC control. You will get jagged CC automation from it with noticeable jumps and widely staggered, inconsistent data points. I ended up manually redrawing everything I tried to write from the P1. 

Akai's MPD series has excellent resolution and mechanical design. While great in concept, the P1 is a bit on the flimsy side and I could never keep it connected reliably via USB (drivers aren't the best). I stopped using it several years ago in favor of an Akai MPD 232 just to have smooth cc-control faders when I need them separate from my other midi controllers (never use the pads for anything but keyswitching).


----------



## Pier (Dec 2, 2022)

dterry said:


> the faders are low resolution for CC control


Oh wow I would have never expected this from Nektar. Thanks for the PSA!


----------



## scoplunk (Dec 2, 2022)

Grizzlymv said:


> Did you see a big difference between the 2 keybed? kind of hard to know what they improved when all it says is "2nd gen design improvement"


It's quieter than the original keyboard, but it's still noisy. I feel like it has slightly better velocity control. The old keyboard had a noticeable difference in velocity response between white and black keys. I haven't directly compared, but my impression is that this keyboard is smoother in that regard. The improvements aren't huge, but they're noticeable. I'm not a fan of the fixed velocity curves that so many of these keyboards have. Why can't they be completely user variable? One curve will only play low velocities and the next curve makes it impossible to hit a low velocity. Probably, the problem is that these are cheap keyboards and simply don't have the resolution in the first place that will allow for any fine control. 

I find that I'm reaching for different keyboards for different purposes. I use a Yamaha Montage when I want to do a piano part. But, I use the P6 for most other things, especially because I have parameter sets for the plug ins for various developers that include slider, knob and button assignments that are useful. Plus, I find that no matter how careful I am during performance, some data massaging is always necessary to get the best result with these orchestral libraries. Still, it would be nice if I could find one keyboard that was perfect for everything I need to do!


----------



## scoplunk (Dec 2, 2022)

dterry said:


> Just fyi if anyone is considering a P1, the faders are low resolution for CC control.


I have some mini keyboards that have this problem and it can be really frustrating! I've never noticed this with the P6, though. I feel like I get what I expect out of the controllers. But, maybe the P1 is different in this regard.


----------



## dterry (Dec 2, 2022)

scoplunk said:


> I have some mini keyboards that have this problem and it can be really frustrating! I've never noticed this with the P6, though. I feel like I get what I expect out of the controllers. But, maybe the P1 is different in this regard.


It very well could be just the P1. I contacted Nektar about it, hoping it could just be a firmware bug, but as I recall (a few years ago), they had no solution. Could also have just been my unit, but I doubt it since it appears to be a tracking and interpolation (soft/firmware) issue, not simply faulty faders.


----------

